# Power Flush



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Tanner Transmissions always has their ads on TV for their transmission power flush service, claiming that it will restore the power back into your vehicle. I've heard that this actually causes problems with your transmission if you've never power flushed it before because it takes off crud that is actually compensating for wear and tear on the transmission. Any truth to this? So I guess if you want to power flush your transmission as part of your regular maintenance you've got to start right from the beginning or not at all, right?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

When I had my 99 ford power flushed I had a little issue with it shifting hard. That problem went away after a couple hundered miles. It ran better and did not get hot.


----------

